

Ask HN: Any startups hiring sysadmins, or sysadmins looking for work? - lsemel

I've seen a few threads recently about developers, and I got in touch with some really talented people through it.  So I thought I'd start another for anyone who's looking for or looking for work as a sysadmin.<p>I'll start - we're looking for freelance/contract help on our site, which runs on several Ubuntu VPSs and is based on Django, Redis, MySQL, and Celery.  Feel free to contact me.
======
darose
We (www.sensenetworks.com) are looking to hire a (junior-ish) admin as well. I
haven't advertised the position yet, so there's no competition! :-) If
interested, email to techjobs@sensenetworks.com .

